
Replacing Work/Life Balance with Work/Life Harmony - dariusmonsef
http://bubs.co/replacing-worklife-balance-with-worklife-harmony
======
chaseadam17
"Don’t get misled by the hype of the hustler and mistake action for
effectiveness."

"Holding on too tight to the reigns will only wear out your grip and you’ll
fall off the horse."

Great post. Thanks for solid advice at a time when it's needed.

------
munyukim
Thanks for the good advice; it's really helpful.

------
bravoyankee
I needed to read that. Thank you!

